# Molecular meringue



## joel23 (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm wondering if I can do a variation of a beet merengue but use roasted red pepper juice or purée, thoughts?


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Subbing roasted red peppers for beets would be a snap.

Vol 4 - p 287 Modernist Cuisine


> By using foaming agents, such as purified albumin, and foam stabilizers, such as isomalt or another savory sugar, you can make novel set foams, like a beet meringue that has a delicate, crisp texture and an intense flavor when dehydrated.


If you don't have access I can paraphrase the gist of it but it'll take a bit of typing.


----------



## joel23 (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks , I have a copy ill read that section now. Appreciate your help


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Cool - the prep / technique is on Page 295

it will give you the guide to using almost any kind of juice for a meringue.


----------



## pirate-chef (Jan 25, 2012)

Its really easy especially if you have the powdered egg to work with.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Pirate-chef said:


> Its really easy especially if you have the powdered egg to work with.


It's Albumin powder - powdered egg substitute would make a hell of a mess...


----------



## pirate-chef (Jan 25, 2012)

sorry if i was mistaken the method i have used in the past was with whatever juice /liquid you need and the sosa/texturas powdered egg white. this may be what you mean.


----------



## pirate-chef (Jan 25, 2012)

I had to look it up you were right http://www.sosa.cat/textures.php?id...grup=texturas&idgama=ingredients-gastronomics


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

no worries it's a subtle difference in naming - but it would make a big difference in the method!


----------

